# Jim Hunt Cartoons! (Permissions granted by Jim Hunt, on file)



## pops6927

jhbacon.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## pops6927

woohoo.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## pops6927

jhcake.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## pops6927

jhcc.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## pops6927

jhdogs.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## pops6927

jhesc.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


















jhflag.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


















jhfri.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## pops6927

jhic.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


















jhkick.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


















jhnap.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 10, 2012


----------



## scarbelly

Those are great Pops 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## dragonmaster194

Thanks Pops, those made my day!  Steve


----------



## pops6927

Y'all Welcome! Some more:













jhrc.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


















jhseize.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


















jhstink.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## pops6927

jhusagold.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


















jhwin.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


















jhwr.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## pops6927

ajhwsat.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


















ajhpeace.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


















ajhfri.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## pops6927

[h6] [/h6]
Jim Hunt Illustration
[h6]Here it is, the contest you've been waiting for. This contest will have ten winners. That's right, TEN WINNERS!!! 

All of the prizes will come from my online store which is located at 
http://www.acartoonist.com/SHOP.htm. (1) fan will win a HAND-WATERCOLORED and AUTOGRAPHED CARTOON OF THEIR CHOICE! (1) fan will win an autographed color print of their choice and lastly (8) fans will each win a CUSTOM BIRTHDAY CAKE CARTOON which is personalized, scanned and emailed directly to them. 

To enter first hit "like" here then visit my storehttp://www.acartoonist.com/SHOP.htm  to select the cartoon you want to own if you win AND write the name of that cartoon in the comment section below. That's it, you're in the contest. This coming Wednesday TEN WINNERS will be selected at random from all entries received. Good luck and thank you so much for the likes, shares and comments you make in support of my work. I am truly grateful. -Jim[/h6]












ajh30klikes.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## pops6927

ajhchillin.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


















ajhfb.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


















ajhfri.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


















ajhgenius.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


----------



## pops6927

ajhhome.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


















ajhillegal.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


















ajhmon.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 13, 2012


----------



## pops6927

ajhmonwed.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 14, 2012


















ajhtues.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 14, 2012


----------



## pops6927

0817whoo.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















0821cake.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821coffee.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821egg.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## pops6927

821fb.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821freedessertsmondays.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## pops6927

821middleage.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821satngtfacebook.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821shoes.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## pops6927

821sunmrng.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821thurfri.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















821tuesfrid.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## pops6927

387998_511443085549104_2033279236_n.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















happfricolor.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


















ajhwsat.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## dragonmaster194

Great cartoons Pops!  thanks again for sharing.  Steve


----------

